# Electric Blue Seiko Electrifies Me!



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

It's that much nicer; it's that much more rare and discontinued; I just had to have one of these: SOLID, sapphire top crystal, 7S36A beauty! The dial is extraordinary...gorgeous black/white contrasting sword hands that coordinate with the calendar panels...well done. And all of this at a nice weight of 160 grams. Did I mention the striking crosshatch center dial pattern, chrome-edged markers, and great lume? It's exactly 40 x 40 @ 14mm high.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Mark1980 (Dec 30, 2009)

That is lovely, a lot of watch for the money as well.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Mark1980 said:


> That is lovely, a lot of watch for the money as well.


Thanks Mark.

I love it so...so much watch for so little $$.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## rockpeblar (Mar 19, 2010)

When I saw these photos I had to get myself one as well. Unfortunately there appears to be none available anywhere but I managed to grab a used one from ebay today. Should be with me next week. Thanks Angelis for all your help in my quest.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

rockpeblar said:


> When I saw these photos I had to get myself one as well. Unfortunately there appears to be none available anywhere but I managed to grab a used one from ebay today. Should be with me next week. Thanks Angelis for all your help in my quest.


You don't know how happy that makes me! You see, when you hold this watch in your hands; when you feel the sweet 160 gram weight and the just right full size, you will want to buy a few more! It's that good! MOST OF ALL, just wait until you see the shimmering electric blue dial. What is it with blue? Why is it so soothing to the eyes?

Some call me an enabler...but I like to think of myself as more of a horn that sounds off on good deals.

Let me know your thoughts on the watch.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Very nice indeed. an elderly Uncle says hi.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Very nice indeed. an elderly Uncle says hi.


Hello Robin:

That is so beautiful! I love that blue.

Thanks for posting.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## cj6309 (Apr 12, 2010)

I was hit by 50,000 volts of high gain electricity when I saw this blue dialed Seiko!

Congrats on capturing this beauty Angelis Sir,

She sure is a hot looking and high energy watch with great features.

Cheers,

cj


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

What is the model number please Enabler Angelis?


----------



## rockpeblar (Mar 19, 2010)

The model number of the watch in the first post is SNZC33K. Good luck trying to find one. I managed to get one last week from ebay. Just waiting for it to arrive. Also managed to pick up another 'superior' model today which will probably be my everyday watch for just over A$50. Will post photos of both when I get them.


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

Steve said:


> What is the model number please Enabler Angelis?


Okay, okay...so I am a bit of an enabler...but at least watch buying/collecting is a good habit.

Yes, the model # is SNZC33K. These Seiko 5 Superiors are indeed difficult to find, but there is another gorgeous blue one available...not the same model, but check your pm...I ma sure you'l be very happy with it!

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

cj6309 said:


> I was hit by 50,000 volts of high gain electricity when I saw this blue dialed Seiko!
> 
> Congrats on capturing this beauty Angelis Sir,
> 
> ...


Hey cj:

Welcome aboard! I love that watch so much. Seiko wins with this one, hands down.

Angelis


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

What up CJ?:

I have not worn my electric blue Seikos in a while...but thanks for the reminder.

It's that much nicer; it's that much more rare and discontinued; I just had to have one of these: SOLID, sapphire top crystal, 7S36A beauty! The dial is extraordinary...gorgeous black/white contrasting sword hands that coordinate with the calendar panels...well done. And all of this at a nice weight of 160 grams. Did I mention the striking crosshatch center dial pattern, chrome-edged markers, and great lume? It's exactly 40 x 40 @ 14mm high.

Cheers,

Angelis


----------



## new2the7A38 (Oct 6, 2010)

Angelis said:


> It's that much nicer; it's that much more rare and discontinued; I just had to have one of these: SOLID, sapphire top crystal, 7S36A beauty! The dial is extraordinary...gorgeous black/white contrasting sword hands that coordinate with the calendar panels...well done. And all of this at a nice weight of 160 grams. Did I mention the striking crosshatch center dial pattern, chrome-edged markers, and great lume? It's exactly 40 x 40 @ 14mm high.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I know what you mean Angelis, the blue seikos are lovely - I've got mine on a blue leather sharkskin strap - looks very nice on IMHO


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

new2the7A38 said:


> Angelis said:
> 
> 
> > It's that much nicer; it's that much more rare and discontinued; I just had to have one of these: SOLID, sapphire top crystal, 7S36A beauty! The dial is extraordinary...gorgeous black/white contrasting sword hands that coordinate with the calendar panels...well done. And all of this at a nice weight of 160 grams. Did I mention the striking crosshatch center dial pattern, chrome-edged markers, and great lume? It's exactly 40 x 40 @ 14mm high.
> ...


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

sparrow said:


> I know what you mean Angelis, the blue seikos are lovely - I've got mine on a blue leather sharkskin strap - looks very nice on IMHO


That's so beautiful! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Angelis (Aug 25, 2008)

cj6309 said:


> I was hit by 50,000 volts of high gain electricity when I saw this blue dialed Seiko!
> 
> Congrats on capturing this beauty Angelis Sir,
> 
> ...


Hey CJ:

Yes, it is a powerful blue...very unique! I'd like to find a diver with that blue.


----------

